# YAY Guernsey family almost complete!!



## lovinglife (Apr 25, 2013)

This is going to be my herd sire....he is one day old.






Here is the rest of the family, Aspen and her doelings.






 

I pick him up next weekend!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2013)

Are you a member of the ALBC?

I am sure you are aware this breed is on their list. It would be great for you to be on the breeder list so others in your area can find these great goats! You do not have to be a big breeder.


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 25, 2013)

Not a member yet, may have to look into that.  I am just so happy to have these guys.  Leave it to me to find an obscure breed and decide that is what I want, but I got lucky!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2013)

ALBC is a great org. I have 17 breeds of poultry on their list. Chickens turkeys and geese.

Thanks to their efforts The ND is no longer endangered! 

ALBC-   http://albc-usa.org/


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 25, 2013)

Love the Guernsey's


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 25, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> ALBC is a great org. I have 17 breeds of poultry on their list. Chickens turkeys and geese.
> 
> Thanks to their efforts The ND is no longer endangered!
> 
> ALBC-   http://albc-usa.org/


The ALBC is great and awesome that ND's were removed from the conservation priority list.

I think the AGS and ADGA deserve a lot of credit as well.

For those who are interested in preserving a breed, you could consider Oberhaslis.  They are still on the CPL.


----------



## lovinglife (May 13, 2013)

One of my two new Guernsey Bucklings and my sweet new Nubian girl Tula.  Started with two does, now I have EIGHT GOATS with one more still to kid (hopefully)...


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 4, 2013)

New picture of Aspen and her babies,  plus one of my other kids....





as you can see, having a pine snack....






The dark gold boy in the baby picture is my future herd sire.


----------

